# CMOS Reset



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Just curious, will reseting the CMOS erase any data off any drives?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it just resets the Bios(Basic Input Output System) to the default settings for the motherboard. There is no effect on the hard drive.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

thank you!


----------

